# New APPDA Club in Oklahoma



## David Gallant (Jun 20, 2008)

Forming a new APPDA club in Oklahoma. Would like to hear from those interested in being part of an exciting and friendly Personal Protection Working Dog Training club, which includes real life senarios. 

Beginners (people as well as working dogs including pups) welcome, attitudes NOT welcome. 

"APPDA's program includes realistic, practical applications for the Personal Protection Dog (PPD) and the Police Service Dog (PSD). Our goal is to train hard and test our dogs through sanctioned trials" ....APPDA

The club would located in North Oklahoma City. Send me a PM and let's talk.

David Gallant


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David we are so pleased that you have choosen us to be part of you. Now we are expanding. Go get'um David. All you need is people with dogs, you have the right attitude.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

David Gallant said:


> Forming a new APPDA club in Oklahoma. Would like to hear from those interested in being part of an exciting and friendly Personal Protection Working Dog Training club, which includes real life senarios.
> 
> Beginners (people as well as working dogs including pups) welcome, attitudes NOT welcome.
> 
> ...


David~
I wish you the very best with your new and forming club! If I can be of any assistance, please let me know. ~Justin


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

David,

I am so excited for you. I wish you the best of luck with your club.

Oh Oh! APPDA in Oklahoma and one in Augusta.  I guess this means yall are squeezing in on me and I will have to form my own club.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

get busy girl.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what Jerry?

*If you build it they will come.\\/ *


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Kim, so what are you waiting on. If its LSU to be national champs again, well, that might just be awhile.  

David I hope you have fun training for APPDA and let us know if we can do anything for ya.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

David Gallant said:


> Forming a new APPDA club in Oklahoma. Would like to hear from those interested in being part of an exciting and friendly Personal Protection Working Dog Training club, which includes real life senarios.
> 
> Beginners (people as well as working dogs including pups) welcome, attitudes NOT welcome.
> 
> ...


Not too far from where I am (Dallas), I will compete if you ever host a trial.(-: The scenario is close to what I am training for PSA.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Kim, so what are you waiting on. If its LSU to be national champs again, well, that might just be awhile.


Maybe not for baseball! \\/ *If it's my club can I pick out decoy suit colors? :-k :-k Maybe.....Purple? You know Jay not everyone looks good in red.*

*Now about my club...I'm working on it you guys. I need to find people! It would be a little hard for me to be a handler and a decoy at the same time, even if Zauro was working off lead.   *


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Everything you mentioned, I want to see it ALL.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

"You know Jay not everyone looks good in red."

Jay doesn't either so you sould be fine!!!


----------



## David Gallant (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey, thanks for all the encouragement!

Discussions are happening on training area, equipment, and club insurance.

Currently talking with the City about the possibility of using an enclosed City Field.

David


----------



## Brad Hardin (Dec 22, 2006)

David Contact me I am always looking for sombody to train with in OKC I do Mondio Ring and I am a USMRA certified decoy for Mondio Ring as well as on the decoy committee and I am a certified PSA decoy 
here is my contact info
[email protected]
Cell # (405)326-0055
YIS
Brad Hardin


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There you go David, sounds like Brad would be good help for you and I bet he would join in with the competition. it's always nice to have GOOD people.


----------



## Brad Hardin (Dec 22, 2006)

David what are we waiting for lets start training I have alot of work I need to get done with my little female AB and I also have an imported GSD that needs to bwe worked I can only take so much of the OB it is killing me.
Let me KNow I am ready when you are.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

kim, so you know, all trials held in augusta will now be 'bulldog' themed. 

if you want to continue with the purple [-X you are just gonna have to form your own.

(we're gonna get you this year.)


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jay
I was gonna come to your rescue about not looking good in red. But all I could think of was that nobody looks good no matter what the color they are wearing if they get knocked on their butts. 
Sorry Matt it was just hanging there I had to take the shot.
Hope all is well

Terry


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Amber Scott said:


> kim, so you know, all trials held in augusta will now be 'bulldog' themed.
> 
> if you want to continue with the purple [-X you are just gonna have to form your own.
> 
> (we're gonna get you this year.)


Hey now,even the visiting team gets to wear their colors to an out of town game. Tell you what...I'll leave the tent at home and I'll just wear my t-shirt. Now if Chris was any kind of LSU fan he would help me get a club going. :-o 
Personally I think a mardi gras theme trail would be fun. Then we everyone can wear purple and be happy! \\/


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

As long as every aspect of Mardi Gras will take place, I am up for it. :razz:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> As long as every aspect of Mardi Gras will take place, I am up for it. :razz:


:-k :-o 8) \\/


----------



## Brad Hardin (Dec 22, 2006)

I Got Beads!!!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Brad Hardin said:


> I Got Beads!!!


will the beads be used as an obstacle or a weapon, you know like Jays penny jugs


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

All beads will be used as bribes.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, this is the first time I linked a picture to photobucket. Hope it works.

Man, mardi gras makes people do crazy things for beads.:lol: 


http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii181/seahorse117/IMG_0772-1.jpg


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

kim guidry said:


> Ok, this is the first time I linked a picture to photobucket. Hope it works.
> 
> Man, mardi gras makes people do crazy things for beads.:lol:
> 
> ...


It was supposed to be titled " Show me your TICKS!" [-X


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Girl, the picture is funny but nowhere as funny as the title. I love it.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

kim, if you promise to hold a real mardi gras theme, i bet chris would be MORE than willing to help you with anything you need. 

plus, you'll have no shortage of decoys and judges willing to travel....


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I actually think that would be pretty neat Kim. Count me in.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Since David started this thread about his new club, maybe we can have a Mardi Gras trial up there? :-k He seems to be moving a faster rate with his club than mine.

Mardi Gras is where ever the sprit is. :lol: Besides....UPS ships beads anywhere!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

UPS might but it's just not the same.


----------



## Brad Hardin (Dec 22, 2006)

Not sure about David I have only recieved 1 email from him, and he said that he would let me know if anything got going but to no avail have I heard from him again. I have another Mondio Ring buddy that is moving to OKC in about 2 weeks that we can train with as well. David if your reading this please contact me and let me know what is up.
Thanks


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Brad, Let's build it and they will come.


----------

